

Ask HN: Good Teaching Materials for Precalculus Mathematics? - tokenadult

I'm looking for online teaching materials for learners of secondary school mathematics, generally any subject from what is called "prealgebra" in the United States (topics such as ratios and proportions, simple use of literal variables, coordinate graphing, etc., which are often late elementary topics in other countries) to "precalculus" (trigonometry, functions, matrices, and other school mathematics that precedes calculus instruction). I'll share some examples of good exposition with thought-provoking problems in a comment to this post, and I welcome all of you to share more suggestions. I observe that many HN participants who have children are eager to make sure their children have a good mathematical education.
======
tokenadult
Browsing around the Web, I've found a number of useful materials young
learners or for their teachers about the mathematics that Americans might
consider "middle school" or "high school" mathematics. Here are some examples
of downloadable materials:

An amazingly clear and thoughtful textbook from the state government of
Kerala, India, available not only in the English version linked below, but
also in Malayalam, Tamil, and Kannada.

[http://www.education.kerala.gov.in/englishmedium/mathseng/te...](http://www.education.kerala.gov.in/englishmedium/mathseng/text10.PDF)

A guide for teachers to the most critical issues in mathematics education at
the early secondary school level.

<http://math.berkeley.edu/~wu/>

The Mathematics Pre-service Teachers Need to Know is a detailed discussion of
how teachers of even earlier topics can get ready to lay a good foundation for
learners to learn secondary school mathematics topics.

<http://hub.mspnet.org/index.cfm/13083>

The Singapore Math series cover these topics well. The various textbook
publishers have permitted some sample pages to be shown from sublinks on the
North American distributor's website.

<http://www.singaporemath.com/Secondary_math_s/22.htm>

Some college-level teachers who teach prealgebra topics in remedial classes
have put together impressive lecture notes.

<http://ms.yccd.edu/~jb2/Prealgebra/fm.pdf>

What other resources like this do you like?

------
b-man
You could try Khan's academy, it is very cool IMHO.
<http://www.khanacademy.org/index.html#Pre-algebra>

For teaching materials, try cnx

<http://cnx.org/content/col10615/latest/>

I would try out something in the LOGO philosophy also (scratch, etoys and so
forth). The web is flowing with rich material, so get a shovel and dig up.

I Hope you find some gems.

------
brianto2010
Here's a favorite of mine I loved visiting when I was in middle school:
<http://coolmath.com>

